
Release for CentOS Linux 7 (1804) derived from RHEL 7.5 - gtirloni
https://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-announce/2018-May/022829.html
======
gtirloni
armhfp: [https://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-
announce/2018-May/...](https://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-
announce/2018-May/022828.html)

x86_64 aarch64 i386 ppc64 ppc64le: [https://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-
announce/2018-May/...](https://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-
announce/2018-May/022829.html)

